# So How Long Does It Take?



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

For a psychologist to know you in order to help you? I been seeing one for about 5-6 weeks now and I keep sharing information about me, delving deep into a time I can barely remember. It seems like each session goes in a circle. It helpful to release some of these things, but when do the solutions occur?


----------



## Voyager (Jan 15, 2012)

What sort of therapy are we talking about? 
It seems like he's still mapping your condition so he can get the complete picture, helps him choose an appropriate approach.

I've had psychologists in the past that were slow starters, but they implemented a plan when they felt that they 1) Had enough information. 2) Felt that I was ready and willing to do some actual work and problem solving.

Have you talked about this with him? I think it's very important to have honest and direct communication with your therapist, especially if you feel like the therapy isn't giving you anything concrete. If all else fails, then you should switch to someone else.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> For a psychologist to know you in order to help you? I been seeing one for about 5-6 weeks now and I keep sharing information about me, delving deep into a time I can barely remember. It seems like each session goes in a circle. It helpful to release some of these things, but when do the solutions occur?


from now to infinity or until one of you dies first. iam not joking either. therapy for me did good to help make me aware of certain things but at a painfully slow progress. dont expect wizard tricks there.


----------



## anhedonic (Dec 19, 2011)

Perhaps the repeated content is necessary for the therapy?


----------



## scribL (Apr 7, 2012)

I was in the same boat as you not too long ago. I felt like every session we were covering the same thing... it got pretty irritating, I felt like there was so much more I wanted to get out and talk about, but I was unable to...

Therapy is a long process for sure... and your therapist may just be trying to get to know you in a specific manner. However, it is *your *therapy session, and *you *have the option of talking about whatever is on your mind. I suggest just bringing up whatever the hell you feel like talking about, in your sessions. That's (in my opinion) the best approach to therapy. OR (what I sometimes enjoy doing) is spending the night before thinking about things I would like to talk about.

I have been in situations with my therapist where I felt as if she only wanted to talk about one thing. If that happens, that's fine, but it's also even more fine for you to change the subject to something you do want to talk about... or even asking them why they want to talk about said topic. The more you come out with your own feelings and thoughts, the easier and quicker your therapist will get to know you.

As far as how long it takes to actually arrive at a solution for any given problem or issue you are working out in therapy.. that can vary quite a bit. For me, I've been attending therapy for about 4 months now. I wouldn't say I have completely "fixed" anything in particular, but in general, everything I have talked about in therapy has slowly (BUT surely) improved in some way. And I'm quite optimistic about the future of my therapy sessions.

Be patient, young padawan.

Another thing to note: When you do make progress in one area, you are potentially progressing in another area without knowing it. And each progressive step allows your mind to ask new questions and see various situations in new ways. Therapy is awesome.


----------



## scribL (Apr 7, 2012)

also... I wanted to add, another great approach for therapy is to go in it with the mind set that YOU are the one solving your own problems, and coming up with new solutions to questions that are on your mind. Your therapist is merely a guide that assists you along your "journey" (as corny as that sounds). It gives you more control, and when you do achieve progress you are able to give most of the credit to *yourself *(which is very important).


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

scribL said:


> also... I wanted to add, another great approach for therapy is to go in it with the mind set that YOU are the one solving your own problems, and coming up with new solutions to questions that are on your mind. Your therapist is merely a guide that assists you along your "journey" (as corny as that sounds). It gives you more control, and when you do achieve progress you are able to give most of the credit to *yourself *(which is very important).


Thanks for that. The last session I felt really good because the therapist said I was highly intelligent and I could do anything I want it. I still don't see it but at least she made me feel good.

I guess it's just a process and a long process to get better.


----------



## ToucanSam (Mar 22, 2012)

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> I been seeing one for about 5-6 weeks now


that may seem like a long time, but it's not. If emotional issues only took 5-6 weeks to diagnose, then humanity would be trouble-free!!



Dr Hobo Scratch MD said:


> therapy for me did good to help make me aware of certain things but at a painfully slow progress. dont expect wizard tricks there.


right on, brother.



scribL said:


> another great approach for therapy is to go in it with the mind set that YOU are the one solving your own problems...Your therapist is merely a guide that assists you along your "journey"


good point! A person who sits back and lets the therapist initiate all of the insight & solutions will wind up disappointed and frustrated by poor progress.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am still in therapy - seven years later. 
I hold myself back, though.

It's actually up to you and how much you put into it.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

I've been seeing one for about 5 months now, and I was wondering the same thing for a while now. I had a talk with my brother on this as well. He indicated that therapy _will_ take a while. Perhaps up to a year or so, before things really start to unravel. I'm still in the incrementally "telling some more things about myself", so the therapist can get more of an analysis of me. I'm realizing it's a slow process, but I'm wondering exactly how long until the _solutions_ part comes into play. That is, the application of possible solutions after the therapist has more of a grasp of my situation on the whole.

In the meantime, there's been the talk of mindfulness, which admittedly I am not too focused on at the moment. But it's something, eh?

Although depending on the person, their mindset, and the degree/quantity of issues, the time it takes will vary, certainly. Just some food for thought.


----------



## LukeT (Mar 31, 2012)

I've read in a book that, when dealing with SA and other phobias, the cause of the phobia is not that important. its useful to know, but its not fundamental. Sometimes the patiences dont even remember why they fear what they fear, but they still can get better.


----------



## Craig788 (Apr 16, 2012)

say exactly that to your therapist


----------



## wanderer13 (Jan 13, 2012)

the greatest thing about cbt therapy is that you dont need to know why you feel the way you feel.

It just doesnt matter.I mean it could be SLIGHTLY helpful if you could say "oh i feel this way because x and y happened" but it is by no means required.You just change your false way of thinking...you dont really have to know why it got false in the first place


----------



## Michael127 (Dec 10, 2011)

I have been in therapy for 5-6 years and the process is painfully slow. Go in with low expectations.

One of the other commentors mentioned holding back in therapy. I do this as well. There are some things that I just do not need my counsellour to know e.g. certain recurring thoughts. And I think it is healthy to keep some things to yourself. But, I definitely think the onus of recovery or therapy is on the patient.

Good on the OP for seeking help What are struggling with? Anxiety (obviously)?


----------



## kpx0 (Mar 12, 2012)

This is a good sign. It shows your therapist is thorough and doesn't just throw standard bull**** from a book at you after one appointment. I understand that it can be frustrating though. My therapist took a long time as well.


----------

